# Bicycle swapmeet Sunday October 25th



## StevieZ (Oct 4, 2015)

Sunday October 25th all are welcome with anything bicycle related. Was a good time last year.


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool! I might have to check this out.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 18, 2015)

One week away!!!


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 19, 2015)

I will try to show with a van full of stuff to sell. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm a commin


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 20, 2015)

A few days away. Should be fun.


----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2015)

Looking forward to it. If anyone has any 28'' rain gutter fenders, I'll take 'em.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 24, 2015)

Wish I could make it but with Stafford last week, Dudley next week and Thompson the week after that It's just in the cards right now. Have fun boys and take lots of pics.
-Brian


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 25, 2015)

Show was a nice out afternoon thanks to Steviez and friends and family....


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2015)

Good time, picked up some nice tires, some smalls & took care of my Colson fix w/ a 35 girl's. Thanks Stevie. A few random photo's of the swap & the new store, featuring StevieZ & Cyclesavage.


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2015)

....a couple more. I really liked this TOC bike rack.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who came out. It was fun.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 1, 2015)

Shop looks killer Stevie! Congratulations! 

That rack is killer. What did the Super Deluxe go for?

-AJ


----------

